# ? about a solar panel



## mill (Aug 16, 2012)

okay I got a camper made by uhal and just relized it had a solar panel on it (I know its not factory) but I am having to charge the battery how can I go about checking it to see if it is bad or the charger that it is hooked to and then goes to the battery ( I guess it a charger) it has BOSS on the charger or what ever it is . but I would love to get it working. thanks for any ideas or opions.


----------



## GregYohn (Jan 24, 2013)

Use a multimeter...


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

first off, are you sure the battery is good?

are you sure that there is not a short somewhere else that would be draining the battery?

Can you find any specs on the back of the panel? how big is it?

It very well could be working but is only big enough to maintain a properly working battery (overcome self discharge).

Disconnect the panel and measure the voltage across the terminals in full sun without anything hooked to it using a multi-meter. That should give you the ~VOC (Voltage Open Circuit).

That would be the place to start.

WWW


----------

